# Tortoise Balloon Animal, Seriously!



## MrJorgensen (Jan 21, 2013)

So, I was at a nice Irish Pub having a drink and dinner. The following transpired.

Clown: Do you want a balloon animal?

Me: Do you take requests?

Clown: It depends.

Me: TORTOISE!

Clown: Let me see.

AND THEN...


----------



## srod (Jan 21, 2013)

ha! thats pretty good


----------



## animalfreak (Jan 21, 2013)

I GOT 1 TOO!!! But I had to say turtle bevause he didn't know what I said


----------



## wellington (Jan 21, 2013)

I LOVE it sooooo cute.


----------



## l0velesly (Jan 21, 2013)

That's funny. I just love those eyebrows


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 21, 2013)

'lol' too cute.


----------



## Alan RF (Jan 21, 2013)

I love it! Me want one!


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 21, 2013)

Alan RF said:


> I love it! Me want one!



 Me too!


----------



## mainey34 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thats awsome...


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 21, 2013)

Very cool! ..............=:>)


----------



## qixer01 (Jan 21, 2013)

Way cool. They do balloon animals at ihop here. I may have to see if he can do one. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Jan 21, 2013)

Great job by the clown. Love it!


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Jan 21, 2013)

haha nice  I know how to make those too


----------



## cherylim (Jan 22, 2013)

That's very cool, thanks for sharing!

I can make balloon models, but never thought about doing a tortoise. That's actually really simple, so I'll have to give it a go!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 22, 2013)

Hoping you tipped the clown.


----------



## MrJorgensen (Jan 22, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hoping you tipped the clown.



I did tip. I took it to school and showed my students today. They loved it.


----------

